# Πώς επηρεάζει η τιμωρία την προσωπικότητα ενός παιδιού



## EleniD (Sep 19, 2014)

Ένα εξαιρετικό άρθρο για το πώς η τιμωρία επηρεάζει την προσωπικότητα ενός παιδιού και την ψυχική του ανθεκτικότητα. Δεν το έγραψα εγώ γι' αυτό και μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω ως εξαιρετικό και πιστεύω πως είναι ενδιαφέρον για γονείς και εκπαιδευτικούς αλλά και για τον κάθε έναν από εμάς ώστε να καταλάβουμε ίσως λίγο περισσότερο κάποιες πτυχές της προσωπικότητάς μας. 

http://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2014/09/19/πώς-η-τιμωρία-μειώνει-την-ανθεκτικότη/


----------

